# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes > [Mission] Recherche Dveloppeur EZ Publish

## Magat123

Bonjour, 

Nous sommes  la recherche d'un dveloppeur EZ publish qui pourrait le temps d'une mission dans un premier temps nous aider sur les parties suivantes de notre site : 
* Retravail du code source afin d'amliorer le rfrencement
* Faire un "mnage" du site afin de recentraliser les lments de dev (sachant que le site a t touch par plusieurs intermdiaires)
* crer un systme d'archivage de nos articles.

Notre site est spcialis dans l'information sportive, notamment dans le football via des articles et des montages vidos : www.fan2sport.com. 

Si vous tes intresss et que vous souhaitiez changer avec moi au sujet du site, merci de m'envoyer vos coordonnes  mariongatimel@gmail.com 

Bonne journe

----------

